# Emco Concept Mill 55 Problems



## harleyvet02 (Jan 18, 2016)

I originally posted in the EMCO subforum but I think this may be a more appropriate place to get some input.
I recently got a 2006 Concept mill55. It is running WinNc and a version of Fanuc GE 21. I have an older computer running an older version of software. This machine has a keyboard that switches some of the functions. I cannot seem to get this keyboard to work. I am only able to get the mill to jog since I don't understand how WinNc works. 
If anyone has this machine could you guide me on how to hook up the keyboard. I have contacted EMCO about upgrading the software to the new Camconcept software which looks great but my cost would be $1200 
My other thought us to change out the controller, but that would add more cost and is uncharted territory for me. The motors on all axes are Berger Lahr VRDM366/50L and are 4 wire steppers with an encoder from what I can gather. The spindle has what I believe is a VFD for speed control. Everything looks great but the software is a nightmare for me. I just want to make some parts.
Any help would be appreciated.

George


----------



## Squeak911 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hello, I have two of these mills I might be able to help. Can you get win-nc program to work? What cam program are you using or are you writing your own g-code.


----------



## harleyvet02 (Feb 2, 2016)

Squeak,
Sorry for the delay. Everyone at the house has been sick for a few days. 
Yes, I can get win-nc to work and jog the machine with it. I am unable to get the US machine keyboard to e recognized. I have plugged it into multiple USB ports on the PC and still get nothing. It is getting power because the green LED will light. 
My main problem with win-nc is that I cannot find a good reference for what the F key command lines mean. I have no CNC experience and a little machining experience with a mill/drill and 10" lathe.
Any help would be appreciated. 

George


----------



## Squeak911 (Feb 3, 2016)

On mine you have to make sure the Emco Control panel keyboard is plugged into the correct USB port. There is software for the USB controller, But my WIN-NC wont even open unless the Emco machine keyboard is plugged into the correct port. It will fault out and display an error message. The Computer Keyboard wont work until I Click the mouse into the WIN-NC program Window. Then I can use the Computer keyboard to control the Mill. I will try and Make a Video and Post on Youtube about some of the Operations. I have some already of the Mill Running making small parts. Lookup Squeak911911 on youtube.


----------



## harleyvet02 (Feb 10, 2016)

Squeak I sent a PM but maybe others can benefit from this info too. Can you post the settings you are using in WIN-NC for the keyboard? I am still having problems getting the USB keyboard to be recognized. Do you think I may be missing a driver for the Fanuc keyboard? I am trying to do some USB investigation. I changed a setting in WIN-NC config and got a message that the keyboard was not found. I could not get the message to go away and then could not navigate via the computer keyboard. I finally had to go back into Win-nc config and revert to the old settings.


----------



## Squeak911 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hello, I don't remember any special setting for the Keyboard other than the keyboard driver. You plug your keyboard into a usb port and install the driver. The keyboard will only work on that one port.
There was some special network setting to get the two computers to work.


----------



## smokediver576 (Feb 13, 2016)

Just found this site/post while searching for info.  I have an Emco PC Turn 105 that I just got.  I'm waiting on the parts to come in to do a total servo upgrade and will be running it from Tormach's PathPilot software.

However, in the meantime I'd like to get this thing running.  I have the Emco USB Control Keyboard for a Fanuc Series 21, running in the WinNC program - however cannot find the drivers anywhere.  Does anyone have a link on where to get the driver?

Also, does anyone know how to do small jogs with the standard keyboard.  I can get the machine to jog in big fast motions but forget the small stuff!

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Squeak911 (Feb 13, 2016)

Try + or - on the #keys to increase or decrease the feed rate


----------



## smokediver576 (Feb 14, 2016)

Squeak911 said:


> Try + or - on the #keys to increase or decrease the feed rate



Mostly it's when I'm jogging to set things like tool offsets and work piece offsets.  Will the +/- do this or is this just while it's cutting?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## smokediver576 (Feb 15, 2016)

Emco finally sent me the manual for the keyboard and the drivers yesterday.  Got it all up and running last night.  Man that USB control keyboard works nice.  In some ways I king of hate getting rid of it once I shift over to PathPilot.

Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## harleyvet02 (Feb 15, 2016)

Smokediver,
Can you PM the info for your contact with EMCO. Squeak911 has done a great job of trying to help me with my computer illiteracy but I was still unable to get the drivers to load. I would love a copy of the keyboard manual as well. Did the drivers have a EXE file? 

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## smokediver576 (Feb 15, 2016)

PM sent Harleyvet02


----------

